# OK, I’ll be first



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

The photo below is my 1987 John Deere 165 with a 12.5 HP Kawasaki engine showing just what a little tractor can do. I bought this tractor new and adapted a generic plow to it for snow plowing. This tractor cut my grass and plowed my snow for the last 23 years without missing a beat.












Last year I bought a newer JD 155 to give the older tractor a break from mowing but I still used it for plowing. This year I bought a bigger tractor with a snowplow and an Ariens snowblower to handle the winter work. If they work out I will retire the 165 (still working great) to pulling the lawn cart, and may do a total restoration some time later.

Here is a photo of the new (to me) plow tractor. It is a 1994 Craftsman GT 6000 hydro with an 18 HP 2 cylinder Kohler and a dozer blade. I built the rear blade for pulling snow away from places you can’t plow it away from. Photo was taken before I put the chains on.


----------



## perfs6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Hice pic's.......
And NICE DEERE!!!!!!!
Gotta love the old deere's!!!!!


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty darned impressive work for that Deere. Says a lot for the Kawasaki engine. Your Craftsman looks new, should give you some pretty good service too.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Nov 20, 2010)

Cool pic's! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Can't beat a John Deere with a kawasaki! You mentioned that it has plowed snow for you for 23 years; does that mean you're the only owner the tractor ever had?

Thanks also for posting the pictures!


----------



## abumpa (Nov 21, 2010)

Wayne195 said:


> Can't beat a John Deere with a kawasaki! You mentioned that it has plowed snow for you for 23 years; does that mean you're the only owner the tractor ever had?


Yes, I purchased the tractor new from a local dealer.


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

abumpa said:


> Yes, I purchased the tractor new from a local dealer.


 Oops, I see that you mentioned buying it new in the first post. Somehow I just didn't see it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Wayne195 said:


> Can't beat a John Deere with a kawasaki!
> 
> Thanks also for posting the pictures!


*Unless it has a Yanmar diesel under the hood!*


----------



## puppycat (Oct 30, 2014)

This is my snow removal set up, shaft drive hydro lift, two 44" snowcanons, 48" snowdozer blade.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

puppycat said:


> This is my snow removal set up, shaft drive hydro lift, two 44" snowcanons, 48" snowdozer blade.


Is that a necker knob on the steering wheel?!?


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

Wish this site would let me post pictures....but it will not.

My non-snowblower toys include an '89 vintage Deere 318 with a 54 inch front blade, a 2003 Deere 4210 with the 420 FEL and 60" back blade, and a 2001 Honda Foreman 450 ATV with a 60" Moose County Plow and winch.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JDgreen227 said:


> Wish this site would let me post pictures....but it will not.
> 
> My non-snowblower toys include an '89 vintage Deere 318 with a 54 inch front blade, a 2003 Deere 4210 with the 420 FEL and 60" back blade, and a 2001 Honda Foreman 450 ATV with a 60" Moose County Plow and winch.


I had a J.D. 332 with that 54" blade. Had 4 way hydraulics. Also had a 44" Berco two stage blower for it. 
It'll let you post pics. I'm not sure how to tell yoi to do it but I'm and old man and working from a 7" generic tablet and I'm able to post pics. Maybe someone with more savvy than I, will help you.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Here's my lineup. From left to right.
Daughters Ariens (going back home soon)
'83 Gravely 5200 walk behind with 4 foot plow
'72 Gravely 16 H.P. GT with 4 foot plow
'73 Gravely 7.6 H.P. with 26 inch snow cannon.



Last but not least, my wifes rig.


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> I had a J.D. 332 with that 54" blade. Had 4 way hydraulics. Also had a 44" Berco two stage blower for it.
> It'll let you post pics. I'm not sure how to tell yoi to do it but I'm and old man and working from a 7" generic tablet and I'm able to post pics. Maybe someone with more savvy than I, will help you.


 
Thanks Joe...I have been working with computers since Win 95 and using digital cameras since 2001 and belong to a dozen other online sites but have NEVER experienced much difficulty posting attachments on ANY site prior to this one.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You need a photo site like Photobucket or dropbox.Then it is this easy


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

See........


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

Coby7....the more crap software and add-ons you put on a computer, the more problems you have. It's as simple as that. EVERY OTHER ONLINE DISCUSSION GROUP HAS PERMITTED ME TO UPLOAD ATTACHMENTS VIA WINDOWS OS.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

This is not added, it is out there in cyberspace. Don't freak out or watch Person of Interest with full belief "it is just a TV show.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

See.....


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> This is not added, it is out there in cyberspace. Don't freak out or watch Person of Interest with full belief "it is just a TV show.


Don't watch TV or follow the crap on cyberspace....way too much BS on both.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Then use Cloud or Dropbox!!!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/01prmmjpvzq9qze/20141031_153242.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm almost sixty and I've learnt that I have to learn or sit back and watch the world pass me by. Not going to happen, roll with the punches and get up and charge towards the future and technology. I want to be here when cars fly and snow melts in my driveway so I don't have to snowblow it in the neighbors yard. We will prevale and my kids will have a better life.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

JDgreen227 said:


> Don't watch TV or follow the crap on cyberspace....way too much BS on both.


Good for you J.D. Green. I gave up on TV 26 years ago and have never looked back. You voiced my sentiments exactly.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

JDgreen227 said:


> Coby7....the more crap software and add-ons you put on a computer, the more problems you have. It's as simple as that. EVERY OTHER ONLINE DISCUSSION GROUP HAS PERMITTED ME TO UPLOAD ATTACHMENTS VIA WINDOWS OS.


you can post a pic but not by using the " post quick reply " box you have to go throught the full editor or click the " go advanced " tab and if you used your camera you'll have to resize the pic ( s )


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

JD Greens let me explain how to post pics on this site with pics that you take and put on your computer, no need to post your pics on another site. So here goes and sorry for a much detailed explanation which some steps you might already know : first you use the reply button to your lower left and not the quick reply, then below the reply sheet you'll see Additional Options and press on the manage attachments tab, there you will see a small window appear with manage attachments and you will see below all kinds of file type, I normally use jpeg and then press on browse and find the pic on your computer and choose it, you will see your file name appear and you can put more than one if you chose just remember there is a limit to the number of pics you can post so this is all you have to do write your reply and submit and your pic will be in your reply.
Good Luck


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

JD Green after I posted the methodology of posting pics I see in another thread you found the way. Good Job


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

*Gilson 16HP Hydrostatic*

ok I'll bite....I'm only recently gotten into fixing up old snowblowers since last winter. Before that I had never even ran one.
For the past 10 years I've been plowing my 2 lane driveway and across front of my lot with a Gilson 16HP Hydrostatic tractor, vintage 1972, that was given to me by a neighbor for free when he moved. His Dad bought it new in 1972. Well that neighbor and tractor were angels in disguise, and really saved my back over the years. 
This little tractor will move an UNBELIEVEABLE amount of snow. I also plowed dirt and graded a side driveway with it, it is very powerful.
don't need no impeller paddle kits with this brute !


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

last year
this machine has a Nova II electronic ignition conversion installed on it, and it sits outside uncovered all year round

eventually after a few snowstorms, the piles are much larger than the machine and the proportion actually looks funny, did that little machine do that ? yes it did. It will also move the big piles around, and push them deeper into the woods.


----------



## JDgreen227 (Nov 5, 2014)

Normex said:


> JD Greens let me explain how to post pics on this site with pics that you take and put on your computer, no need to post your pics on another site. So here goes and sorry for a much detailed explanation which some steps you might already know : first you use the reply button to your lower left and not the quick reply, then below the reply sheet you'll see Additional Options and press on the manage attachments tab, there you will see a small window appear with manage attachments and you will see below all kinds of file type, I normally use jpeg and then press on browse and find the pic on your computer and choose it, you will see your file name appear and you can put more than one if you chose just remember there is a limit to the number of pics you can post so this is all you have to do write your reply and submit and your pic will be in your reply.
> Good Luck


 
Thank you...but your methoid was exactly what I had been trying all along...it's a hit or miss situation for me. Not sure if the inability was because my main desktop PC as well as my laptop have Adblock installed....


----------

